

House Overwhelmingly Passes USA Freedom Act Without Amendments - joshstrange
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/landslide-vote-house-overwhelmingly-passes-usa-freedom-act-without-amendments

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9542185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9542185).

